# What makes sushi rice sweet?



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2014)

Today I had some vegetarian sushi rolls at an outdoor market.
They were actually pretty good.
The center consisted of Eggplant, cucumber, avocado, enoki mushrooms and asparagus.
Then there was a layer of rice ( we chose brown rice)
The outer layer, instead of sea weed sheet, it was a Yuba Sheet.

There was something sweet in there, and I think I limited it to the rice ( because everything else appeared to be fresh or steamed .

So my question is, what is added to sushi rice to give it a subtle sweetness?  ( it wasn't over bearing, but just a hint) 

Larry


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 14, 2014)

Could it be sweet rice vinegar?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mirin is used in making sushi and accounts for the sweet taste.  Making "sushi", which means "seasoned rice", is quite an art and fun to do.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 14, 2014)

Sugar is what makes the rice sweet. At one of the classes I took, the instructor used what she called "the rule of two." Basically, this was the recipe:


2 cups sushi rice
2 cups water
2 tbsps rice vinegar
2 tbsps sugar
2 tsps salt

I've since adjusted some of the ratios a bit for my own taste (more vinegar, less sugar), but this is a good basic recipe.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2014)

Im not a big ' sea' flavor kinda guy.  So even the sea weed freaks me a little. But, this was actually very good, and didnt have any flavors that I objected too.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sugar is what makes the rice sweet. At one of the classes I took, the instructor used what she called "the rule of two." Basically, this was the recipe:
> 
> 
> 2 cups sushi rice
> ...



Yup.  Sugar makes it sweet.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2014)

For me, what I tasted today was prepared perfectly ( even though I have absolutely nothing to compare it to).  It just had a slight hint of sweetness.  Almost like when you eat something starchy and you get that sweetness as it begins to break down in your mouth.  Im going back in a month, Ill be sure to sample a few more things .


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 15, 2014)

We use a mixture of mirin with sugar and rice vinegar, heated just enough to melt the sugar, then tossed in with the hot rice until it glistens, pearly looking all the while fanning by hand or letting a small fan blow on it while tossing until it cools off a bit, then cover with damp towel until it totally cools.  Ming Tsai's recipe and technique.  It makes the rice taste much better than just the plain rice a lot of restaurants use. 

Master Sushi Rice Recipe : Food Network


----------



## manilak1d (Dec 16, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Could it be sweet rice vinegar?



Yes. My gf used to make Cali rolls all the time and she would mix sweet rice vinegar to the rice. 

Sweet rice vinegar is actually a good compliment to any salad sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2014)

manilak1d said:


> Yes. My gf used to make Cali rolls all the time and she would mix sweet rice vinegar to the rice.
> 
> Sweet rice vinegar is actually a good compliment to any salad sauce.




Sweet rice vinegar or rice vinegar and sugar.  Basically the same thing.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2014)

I like to use brown sugar instead of regular sugar, in my opinion it is even better.


----------



## lisamontour (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting! I've always known that sushi rice has a sweetness to it, but never wondered why. I guess I always figured the sweetness was coming from something inside of the roll, and not from the rice itself. Now I know, lol.


----------

